# Can or do people keep stoats?



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Not planning, just curious.

Young Stoat at Play - YouTube


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I had an orphan baby for a while but passed him over to a wildlife rescue, after seeing how ferocious they can be Im not sure I would want to keep one as a pet. Feorag handreared one, she has videos of her on here somewhere. They are very endearing critters!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/300616-my-latest-orphans-stoats.html


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

theoreticly yes you can, though i imagine it would have to be captive bred (needing an article 10 and so on) or a too injured to be released wild one.

i know a guy who had an injured wild one for years (given it by the rspca), stunning little thing, though it wanted him dead :lol2:

id love one.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

least weasel FTW

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_99YVDoKqU9A/SxDtFL_qokI/AAAAAAAAOx0/Ib5rk0TwxPY/s1600/1.jpg



If only they were available....


----------

